# Help with Trapezius muscle workout



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

What is the best exercise to target these things, they seem to progress slower than the rest of things?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

do you deadlift mate?

if not then standing shrugs DB or BB isolate the traps nicley,...

i also do a kind of reverse flye/shrug....

like you would do for rear delts, bent over , with db's (or cables)...but squeeze the traps together at the top of the movement.

TBH,.. OSC is probly th best guy to ask....he'll have a gem of an exercise in a old book sowewhere...


----------



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

I should have included more info about me, sorry bud. I had back surgery a few years back and dead lifts I am afraid to do, I don't want to put myself out of action. I have read about the hise method on the standing calf machine. I may try that.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok mate,...

well most of what i advised is out then,...lol

tho sometimes i do the bent over rear delt thing but laid face down on an inclined bench,...

spose this would take out the pressure on the spine,...

i reckon even the calf machine shrugs will load up the back mate...

be careful and keep all the new exercises light to begin with,...


----------



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

Thankyou much for the info, I am off to the gym to see what comes next.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

also theres one i use where your on the sitting down v bar pull towards you back workout one, instead of pulling it back and using your biceps, just shrug it backwards, i find this one useful.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have a severe back injury and also cannot do normal deads.....try sitting down on abench and holding DB in your hands then shrug it is very good at targeting the trap muscle..


----------



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> ok mate,...
> 
> well most of what i advised is out then,...lol
> 
> ...


 Did the calf machine shrug, no problems. I like it, thanx!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

be careful with the calf machine shrug i did it for years and the pressure on my neck caused a nerve impingement...


----------



## Andy-traps. (Oct 29, 2007)

My traps are pretty big and have grown really quickly,wat i do is 4 sets of 12,10,8,6, reps of upright row,then do cable rows kneeling down making sure i squeeze my shoulder blades.same reps n sets.once a week is enough for me.


----------



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> be careful with the calf machine shrug i did it for years and the pressure on my neck caused a nerve impingement...


Thanx for the word of caution, just wondering... what would be the symptoms of impending disaster?


----------

